
Ask HN: Are there tech skills that one can learn in a week and get a job? - dielll
Just wondering, are there skills one can learn in a week or 2 and get a job? Example Microsoft Power Bi platform, Microsoft Dynamic CRM, Salesforce Admin
Would you hire anyone who learnt in such a small period and can work well?
======
rman666
Webflow is becoming hot. It’s a web design, development, and hosting platform.
It’s powerful yet easy to use, IMHO. There are a lot of videos and if you have
some experience with web development you should be able to pick up most of it
a week. Getting a job using Webflow is dependent on too many things to make a
blanket statement. Note: I’m not affiliated with Webflow other than being a
customer.

